# Cannondale Bad Boy



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Who has one as a commuter? I think this will be my next commuter bike if I decide to get a new commuter. I love the matte black look and the 2012 model even has the logo in reflective black, I think. The Cannondale LBS I went to today didn't have any in stock but I got the catalog. The guy I spoke to said their other store in Santa Monica has the BB9 in my size, and he can have it delivered to the store for me to try out with no obligation to buy. I'm so tempted to get this bike. I already have picked out parts I want to swap out and customize. It will be black with the Cannondale ano green highlights. The good thing is that the rear disc is situated below the seat stay so that a regular rack can be used. The BB9 goes for $729. Another LBS has the BB1 in my size, so I might go and check it out to see how it fits even though the Solo will have a bigger standover height. It goes for over a grand, but I prefer the non-suspension anyway. Pity that Cannondales aren't USA made anymore.


----------



## jseko (Jan 25, 2011)

My Marin Point Reyes is similar. It has an aluminum frame with carbon fork, 27 speeds. Tires are 700x42 though so they're bigger than what the Bad Boy uses.


----------



## MoreCowbell82 (Jan 13, 2011)

Not exactly cheap, but damnit they look awesome.


----------



## Bikinaz (Jan 28, 2010)

I almost bought one, but ended up with the Giant Seek with an Alfine 8 rear hub. From the research I did it would be a great bike if your commute isn't just a bike lane.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Local CL has a Marin Point Reyes my size for about $500. Looks like it's an older model, don't know what year though. It looks like a dark gray and the tubing may be angualr. Hard to tell by the samll pics. The geo looks to road-bike-ish for me.


----------



## jseko (Jan 25, 2011)

The 29er/700c model was made only for the past few years. Before that, it was 26" only, just like the Badboy, according to Marin's website archives and Bikepedia. There is more of a drop to the bars than what I have looking at the photos. The fork may not be suspension corrected either.

BikePedia - 2004 Marin Point Reyes Complete Bicycle


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

I commute on a Cannondale Bad Boy. Great bike! I carry my computer, clean clothes, and shoes in panniers. I think of it as my pickup truck!


----------



## stop619 (Feb 17, 2012)

Can the Bad Boy 9 (lower spec) be had with the rigid lefty? It's hard to tell from the website which shows the fatty on the BB9 and the lefty on the BB5.

Thanks.


----------



## Bikinaz (Jan 28, 2010)

stop619 said:


> Can the Bad Boy 9 (lower spec) be had with the rigid lefty? It's hard to tell from the website which shows the fatty on the BB9 and the lefty on the BB5.
> 
> Thanks.


Sure it can. Anything is possible with $$$. Straight from the factory?? Nope.


----------



## stop619 (Feb 17, 2012)

Bikinaz said:


> Sure it can. *Anything is possible with $$$*. Straight from the factory?? Nope.


 haha! so true. thanks!


----------



## jaayhardart (Mar 18, 2012)

*cannondale bad boy 2012*

hi

im looking to get a cannondale bad boy 2012. probably the r9 version. 
it will mostly be used for commuting however i would like to probably take it off road at the weekends, noting too taxing but instead of having to change the slick tires that will be on it. i was thinking of just getting another set of wheels so it is easy to swap them over. i am just wondering whether the bad boy could be used with 26" wheels, which would be better for off road because they can fit fatter tires.

does anyone know whether this would be possible?

any help would be appreciated

thanks


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

I think the first BB models came with 26 tires. If I recall from the Cannondale forum (see "Show us your BB" thread), some people have swapped out the 700c wheels for 26 mtn wheels so that they could use bigger tires for trail riding. So I guess it's doable, but I'd make sure first. I'm also considering a 2012 BB.


----------



## Bikinaz (Jan 28, 2010)

If I remember correctly, there was a model of the BB that included two sets of wheels, and the fun ones were 26 inch.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

If I remember correctly, the the original Bad Boy concept was supposedly launched when the Cannondale/Volvo team (in the '90s) wanted to train with their mountain bikes while in the city. They could just swap their wheels and ride. Thus the mountain-bike components, geometry, etc. on the current Bad Boy bikes.

It should work, but I'd check with your local bike shop just to make sure. Having the same hubs and discs on both sets of wheels would help make swapping easier. Also, make sure that you either run the same cassettes, or that your chain length will work if they are different.


----------



## ibb1982 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey guys, I really like the BB and tempted to get the R SLX 2011 at a discounted price, but really like the look of the beefier Fatty R4 2012 model.

Anyone have experience of the above?


----------



## ibb1982 (Apr 4, 2012)

Rode a Scott Sub 10 Solution, very comfortable ride and first time trying out an Alfine hub gears, was a very nice bike for the price at 650 down from 1000. Just felt bit more relaxed than the BB but when tested over a cobbled road it much more comfortable than the BB where if felt like I had accumulated mini fractures all the way up from my wrist to my teeth 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII via Tapatalk


----------



## xpatenaude (Apr 19, 2009)

I got a Matt black F600 I commute with. It's badder than bad! Best cornering bike I have ever ridden.


----------



## ibb1982 (Apr 4, 2012)

xpatenaude said:


> I got a Matt black F600 I commute with. It's badder than bad! Best cornering bike I have ever ridden.


That's a very nice looking bike

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII via Tapatalk


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

UPDATE!

Ended up getting a 2012 Bad Boy 5 with the Lefty rigid fork. Price paid after tax was $924.


















You know all this talk about swapping parts and making it blingier? The BB5 is pretty decently spec'd and I might just stick with the all-black look rather than add green accents. I did swap out the crankset for a Shimano Hone.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice bike! Maybe you could take more pictures of it and post them?


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

More pics to come. It's a real sweet bike. I'm really glad I waited and ended up with the BB5 instead of the BB9. 2013 BB1 and BB5 models won't arrive until somewhere in September and I'm hearing that it'll be a bit more in price but with the same specs. The 2013 BB9 has come out and the Cannondale LBS has one, which I checked out. It's priced about a $100 cheaper and I wasn't really impressed. I've noticed that all three models have slightly different tubing, with the 1 being more edgier and the 9 a bit rounder. The 5 falls in between. I personally like the edgy look. 

I'm debating if I should swap out the Kojacks for Michelin City tires I bought solely for the BB9 that I was thinking of buying. This is my first bike that is the closet I will probably get to owning a road bike. Don't really like the super skinny slicks. Need some beef in my tires. Then I also have a pair of Shimano Deore hydros in black of course. Thinking about swapping out the M445 hydros the bike comes with.


----------



## gavthang (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi Guys,

i'm riding a Bad Boy 1 Solo 2012.
I'm thinking of upgrading the stem & handlebar and i need some help on the stem size.

Can this Thomson Elite X4 MTB Stem (70mm 0 Deg 1.1/8" 31.8 Clamp BLACK) fit??
Pls advise as i've been looking hard for the stem...


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

gavthang said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> i'm riding a Bad Boy 1 Solo 2012.
> I'm thinking of upgrading the stem & handlebar and i need some help on the stem size.
> ...


NO. I have a BB5 that requires a fork with a 1.5" steerer tube. I was able to swap out the OPI stem/bar for a more traditional 2-piece stem/bar combo. I've read that the Cannondale headshock's steerer tube may be a tad bigger than 1.5" because of the suspension components inside the tube, so a 1.5 stem may not work.


----------

